

Ask HN: Help me find a blog post on recruiting? - andrewstuart

A great blog post was written earlier this year in which the key point was that companies are all trying to hire clones of the same people, creating a monoculture.<p>I can&#x27;t find it or think of keywords that would dig that article up for me.<p>Can anyone help me to recall which one it is please?
======
jcr
Possibly this:

"OpenView minority recruiting deal resonates in VC industry’s tired
monoculture"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721568)

I found it through Algolia HN Search (on the bottom of every page), but I used
some non-standard settings.

edit: There are plenty of other candidates ...

[https://hn.algolia.com/?experimental&sort=byDate&prefix&page...](https://hn.algolia.com/?experimental&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story&query=monoculture)

------
ratfacemcgee
Is google down?

~~~
andrewstuart
No.

